# DIY Lifetime target (No advertising please)



## jwatts (Jul 7, 2008)

I posted this back in 2011, but as of recently it became an advertisement for one of the vendors on here. I had a mod remove the old post due to that. I put this up to show folks how to build a lifetime target with readily available materials. I would appreciate it if this thread would stay with the intent of the DIY Forum, and be left to questions and answers about this target. Anyway, here is the original post.

I have been reading some threads on here for a while about building a "lifetime target" I sorted through several different threads and took what I felt was the best of each one. I just finished it this afternoon. It is 36"x36"x8" outside dimensions, which comes out to be a shootable area of 32"x28". Here is what I used.

1- 2x8x10
2- 2x4x8
3- 1x4x12, also some scrap 1x4 I already had
4- Eye bolts
2- Ratchet straps
1- Set of wheels from an old grill
1- 3'x10' roll of chicken wire
1- tarp
A lot of old clothes and shopping bags

I took the 2x8 and 2x4s and framed up the target it is 3' tall, 3' wide, with a 4' base. I slotted the top of the 2x8s so that the top 2x4 could lower 6" into the target. This will be used to compress the stuffing later on. 




























Next I added the chicken wire. It is used to hold the stuffing in.










After the chicken wire was in place it was time to stuff it. I used old clothes and plastic bags. The more you shoot, the more it will settle in. The ratchet straps can be tightened to compress the stuffing. Once the top 2x4 is bottomed out, loosen the straps, add more stuffing, and tighten back down.










Next I added the tarp. I framed it up with the 1x4s to hide the edges of the tarp and clean the look of the outside up a little.










The last step was to paint the face on the target. I used spots on one side. The other is a 1" wide cross. I use this to walkback tune my bows. Also pictured is my assistant. He managed to get in the wet paint on one side of the target as soon as I went to paint the other side.


----------



## bryanlenig119 (Oct 25, 2009)

looks awesome man!


----------



## Gunner7800 (Jul 11, 2007)

What do you think that weighs, 40lbs?


----------



## bowman29092 (Oct 16, 2012)

Does the chicken wire cause any arrow damage?


----------



## jwatts (Jul 7, 2008)

Well over 40, closer to 75 or 80 I would guess. Between the clothes and the wood it definitely isn't light.


----------



## jwatts (Jul 7, 2008)

No the chicken wire doesn't damage the arrows. It is flexible. When the field tip hits the wire, it pushes it out of the way.


----------



## bowman29092 (Oct 16, 2012)

jwatts said:


> No the chicken wire doesn't damage the arrows. It is flexible. When the field tip hits the wire, it pushes it out of the way.


When it gets pushed out the way, would it put pressure on the arrow causing it to scratch/chip? (Specifically Carbon arrows)


----------



## jwatts (Jul 7, 2008)

I have never seen even a scratch on any of my arrows. I have shot this thing for over 2 years now with no ill effects on the arrows at all.


----------



## bowman29092 (Oct 16, 2012)

Well it sounds like I'm going to the hardware store today and making me a new target! I've been in the market for one but didn't want to drop that kinda of money on something I'm just going to shoot. This looks good! Thanks for the post


----------



## jwatts (Jul 7, 2008)

No problem. I love mine. I have only had to add packing to it once, and that was right after I started shooting it and it settled initially.


----------



## Bear-Instinct98 (Apr 6, 2012)

Haha looks sweet but would it be an all weather target? Id hate to have to lug it out everyday to shoot.


----------



## jwatts (Jul 7, 2008)

I keep mine under the garage, that's why I put it on wheels. I am not sure how it would do outdoors. I know the clothes it is stuffed with would soak up any rain and the thing would weigh a ton. I don't know how that would affect the stopping of the arrows though.


----------



## Bear-Instinct98 (Apr 6, 2012)

I shoot almost everyday so id get real tired of luggin that thing out everyday haha i dont even like carrying a dense foam target out there and its only 30lbs haha plus i live on a hill so itd be hard if it wasnt all weather. Might make some tweaks to make it waterproof sort of and lighter thanks for the great idea though!


----------



## bowman29092 (Oct 16, 2012)

jwatts said:


> I keep mine under the garage, that's why I put it on wheels. I am not sure how it would do outdoors. I know the clothes it is stuffed with would soak up any rain and the thing would weigh a ton. I don't know how that would affect the stopping of the arrows though.


I currently have a carpet target out in the back yard that was really simple. I just leave it out there. The clothes obviously soak up water but doesn't adversely effect stopping the arrow. They do settle as time goes on and you just add more to it. They usually last about 2 seasons with TONS of arrows into it. I just want something that looks a little better than a carpet target.


----------



## caswell80 (Feb 23, 2009)

Looks great! Here I what came up with....love it!


----------



## jwatts (Jul 7, 2008)

That is a nice setup.


----------



## caswell80 (Feb 23, 2009)

Thanks! I bought a 14' 2x12 for the target frame and plastic chicken wire...the rest is built from scrap that I had collected from other projects. I have less into this then my last bag target (stuffed the remains of these in there along with clothes, sleeping bag, canvas tarp, and plastic bags). 

Hut keeps the targets dry and the plastic chicken wire works great with no worries of wire hurting the arrows ( although doubt it would I guess).


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

nice job Jwatts.


----------



## BigRedRandy (Mar 8, 2013)

Really nice...


----------



## slowen (Jun 27, 2006)

Really nice!


----------



## Travis. (May 3, 2013)

That's awesome!!!


----------



## jwatts (Jul 7, 2008)

Thanks.


----------



## ShankFlop (Aug 23, 2013)

One could drill holes in the lower frame board to assist in water draining, if one were to leave this outside and exposed to the elements - just saying.


----------



## Mandango1 (Dec 3, 2012)

caswell80 said:


> Looks great! Here I what came up with....love it!




That is Awesome looking!!!


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

As it settles, does it bulge in the middle?

Would a tie between the front and back wire in the middle help keep it flat?

Or does it make any difference?

Nice job for both of the targets posted in this thread!! :thumbs_up


----------



## Mrhunt4deer (Jul 9, 2013)

caswell80 said:


> Looks great! Here I what came up with....love it!


Well that I'd awesome


----------



## huntinguyg (Dec 7, 2009)

I wonder if there is anywhere you can get a few bags of old clothes for cheap? Maybe like goodwill? Anyone ever tried going there and asking?


----------



## EOB (Apr 23, 2008)

I asked Goodwill in Green Bay WI. They will not sell or give you the clothes that they don't sell in the store. They have a contract with another company that picks them and does something with them.


----------



## iluvgear1 (May 9, 2011)

How do you think all those kids in the third world end up with old Air Jordan tshirts


----------



## jwatts (Jul 7, 2008)

I would check with some of the smaller outreach ministries and thrift stores in your area. I know around here they have drop off points in a few parking lots. They get the clothes back to their stores before they sort them, so they are bound to get some clothes that they can't use. I am sure they would appreciate a small donation for something that would otherwise be thrown away. For me, I used a lot of old work clothes that were past the point of giving away. I also used old towels and sheets that had seen better days.


----------



## MattR_WI (Sep 27, 2012)

Both of the versions of this target look great. I am in the process of making one and I like that cabinet type look to keep the weather out. Would have to still utilize some sort of wheels though to keep the grass trimmed around it better..


----------



## Mrhunt4deer (Jul 9, 2013)

MattR_WI said:


> Both of the versions of this target look great. I am in the process of making one and I like that cabinet type look to keep the weather out. Would have to still utilize some sort of wheels though to keep the grass trimmed around it better..


You could put cement blocks or something of that nature under a cabinet to prevent the grass from growing there


----------



## MattR_WI (Sep 27, 2012)

Mrhunt4deer said:


> You could put cement blocks or something of that nature under a cabinet to prevent the grass from growing there


Yeah that would work.


----------

